# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Переход с серверной на файловый тип базы 1с

## hardband

Здравствуйте. Сейчас база крутится на сервере но так как одновременных подключений к базе всего 4 а сервер нестабилен ( допилить сервер до стабильно работающего не могу ибо не спец) было принято решение перейти на файловый тип базы данных. Подскажите достаточно ли будет:
1 Выгрузить через конфигуратор базу в папку на комп.
2 Создать новую файловую базу данных и через конфигуратор залить в неё выгруженную с сервера базу.
3 Установить на четыре пользовательских компа крякнутую версию 1с.
4 Добавить на 4 пользовательских компах "существующую информационную базу" указав адрес папки с базой в локальной сети.
Будет ли всё это работать? Будет ли одновременный доступ к базе со всех 4 компов?
Сильно не пинайте я только начал делать попытки разобраться в теме)))

----------


## larabelle

Работать будет. Ну, соответственно папку с базой нужно расшарить. Но вообще 1С в файловом режиме по сети работает кисло.

----------


## nicolaenko

*указав адрес папки с базой в локальной сети*. Ни в коем случае. Только сервер терминалов с локальной базой.

----------


## hardband

> *указав адрес папки с базой в локальной сети*. Ни в коем случае. Только сервер терминалов с локальной базой.


То есть оставлять наш глючный SQL сервер? Чем плоха схема которую описывал я, в предыдущем ответе писали, что вроде как жизнеспособная схема...

----------


## nicolaenko

Нет. Подключить пользователей по RDP к серверу. На сервере клиент+файловая БД 1С

----------


## nicolaenko

Можешь сравнить скорость "по сети -локально". А если еще и 4 клиента..

----------


## larabelle

И сервер терминалов и rdp - это все красиво и изящно, но требует определенной подготовки. Поскольку топик стартер, указал, что еще пока начинает разбираться, то ему как раз по сети локально - самый простой вариант. Дальше уже на практике будет видно насколько критично/некритично торможение. Ну а rdp можно будет настроить в любой момент в будущем.

----------


## hardband

> Нет. Подключить пользователей по RDP к серверу. На сервере клиент+файловая БД 1С


Спасибо, понял. Каждому пользователю на сервере свою учётку и по RDP подключение к ней. Остаётся один вопрос 1с без покупки лицензии на 5 пользователей даст ли работать всем пользователям одновременно? Хотелось бы ограничится какой нибудь "крякнутой" версией 1с с этого сайта.

----------


## hardband

> Можешь сравнить скорость "по сети -локально". А если еще и 4 клиента..


Экспериментировать не буду, если результат эксперимента известен:D

----------


## hardband

При попытке открыть теперь уже файловый вариант базы выдаёт:
1С:Предприятие 8. Автосервис
[01.04.2019 11:55:20]: {ОбщийМодуль.Лицензировани  еСервер.Модуль(160)}: Ошибка подключения. Удаленный компьютер [127.0.0.1] отверг соединение на [15200].
Код ошибки = 10029 (URL = 127.0.0.1) 
Есть вариант установить сервер лицензирования локально. Если нажать то выдаёт:
Ошибка формата потока. 
Как это победить?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

ИМХО, проверить файервол и почистить кэш 1С

----------


## hardband

> ИМХО, проверить файервол и почистить кэш 1С


Файервол выключен кэша нет...

----------


## avm3110

> При попытке открыть теперь уже файловый вариант базы выдаёт:
> 1С:Предприятие 8. Автосервис
> [01.04.2019 11:55:20]: {ОбщийМодуль.Лицензировани  еСервер.Модуль(160)}: Ошибка подключения. Удаленный компьютер [127.0.0.1] отверг соединение на [15200].
> Код ошибки = 10029 (URL = 127.0.0.1) 
> Есть вариант установить сервер лицензирования локально. Если нажать то выдаёт:
> Ошибка формата потока. 
> Как это победить?


судя по диагностике - у тебя проблемы с лицензированием. Дело в том, что есть система лицензирования типовых решений от самой 1С. Но вот отраслевые решения типа "Автосервис" дополнительно защищаются разработчиками этих отраслевых решений.

Вот у тебя сейчас и полетела эта отраслевая защита.

----------


## ruffer

Отраслевая защита на основе СЛК, это дополнительное лицензирование поставщиком решения.

----------

